# Core 2 Quad Temp?



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Core 2 Quad Q8200 and My idle temps with the four cores are 50-60C using real temp and speedfan, Idle CPU temp is around 40-50C. however when playing hi end games(got a 5850 so no GPU problems) and using prime95, the temp goes up dramatically, Load temps for the cores are reaching 90C, the first core even reaching 100C, and CPU temp is around 70-80C 

Is it normal? or if not, What should be my problem? How do I fix it? Is there something wrong with the heatsink/thermal compound/fan of the CPU? the sensor perhaps? please help.


----------



## mosheen (Apr 2, 2010)

how many fans do you have in your case??


----------



## Hockster (Apr 2, 2010)

What heatsink are you using?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

All fans in my system, The Power Supply Fan, CPU Fan, GPU fan, Back Case fan, Front Case Fan, so 5, Is it enough? I'm thinking of adding 2 or 3 more fans.

Im using the stock cooler


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 2, 2010)

What do you expect when you use the stock cooler???


Buy an aftermarket cooler and your worries will go away.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

So is it normal for the temps to go that high when using the stock cooler?


----------



## Hockster (Apr 2, 2010)

Higher than normal, but the stock Intel coolers suck pretty bad.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

okay, i guess ill just replace the intel stock coolers which sucked, and add more fans.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> So is it normal for the temps to go that high when using the stock cooler?



no, those temps arent normal.

Remove and re-attach the heatsink, make sure all four locking mechanisms in the corners are attached right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2010)

Get an OCZ Vendetta2 - they are pretty cheap now & offer excellent cooling performance for the money spent if you can find a stockist - failing that, Akasa Nero or Nero 'S' (Nero S is newer) or Titan Fenrir. all coolers mentioned have performed exceptionally & are very highly recommended with top reviews on the C2Q CPU line


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2010)

well reseat the cooler and use some qaulity paste, my brother gets around 70C with the stock cooler and some AS5 and im using my Q6600 with an akasa 965 w/AS5 and idles at 29-31C and load is 50-55C (with occt)


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> So is it normal for the temps to go that high when using the stock cooler?



Those temperatures are way too high for a quad on the stock cooler, at stock speed. (You're not overclocking aren't you?)

Reseat the heatsink.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

yea im not overclocking.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> All fans in my system, The Power Supply Fan, CPU Fan, GPU fan, Back Case fan, Front Case Fan, so 5, Is it enough? I'm thinking of adding 2 or 3 more fans.
> 
> Im using the stock cooler



PSU, CPU and GPU fans don't count. So that's 2. Its allright, but do keep the dust away and make sure the fans are doing its job properly. You might want to try to remove the side of your casing to improve airflow, but that's going to invite dust. Run a quick stress test and see if the temps drop. If it does, then it means that your case ventilation is poor. If it doesn't, reseat heatsink.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 2, 2010)

Not surprised, you're using stock and its very likely that the heat-sink pins weren't pushed in properly..


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 2, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> So is it normal for the temps to go that high when using the stock cooler?



No way, even though stock coolers suck, they never reach said temps. They ain't normal at all. If you don't OC, have seated your cooler well, have some kinda airflow in your case, a cpu should never reach 90". I'd gamble my *ss on that!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, those temps arent normal.
> 
> Remove and re-attach the heatsink, make sure all four locking mechanisms in the corners are attached right.



+1

I have a thin crappy stock fan on an E7400 running at 3.6ghz and i dont hit 55c on full load
obviously a quad is hotter but its still 45nm and will be cooler than the 65nm Q6600 i used to run at 3ghz on the stock coolerfan


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay i will buy a New CPU Cooler tomorrow, so new thermal paste also, Then i will add 2 more Fans.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 2, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> +1
> 
> I have a thin crappy stock fan on an E7400 running at 3.6ghz and i dont hit 55c on full load
> obviously a quad is hotter but its still 45nm and will be cooler than the 65nm Q6600 i used to run at 3ghz on the stock coolerfan



Yeah, crappy as they are, they do their job.



lyndonrakista said:


> Okay i will buy a New CPU Cooler tomorrow, so new thermal paste also, Then i will add 2 more Fans.



So before going on a spending spree, do experiment a bit before (like everyone has said before ^^^). Its gonna be a waste of money if you ain't planning on OC'ing. If you plan on letting it stock, then stick with the stock fan.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> So before going on a spending spree, do experiment a bit before (like everyone has said before ^^^). Its gonna be a waste of money if you ain't planning on OC'ing. If you plan on letting it stock, then stick with the stock fan.



Haha I'm also planning on OC'ing so it should be alright, I know Q8200 sucks at OC'ing but i should try


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

i'm using the Pentium D stock cooler, (that thick copper base intel cooler with 4000RPM fans)
temps never goes beyond 55-60C with my E7400 @ 3.5GHz
and with this Xigmatek S1284 temps never go higher than 46-48C with 30C ambient

so if you don't plan to overclock, reseat the heatsink, and put some quality thermal paste on it, but if you plan to overclock, an aftermarket cooler is highly recommended.
use a Xigmatek HDT-S1283
they are the best bang for the buck..

o and btw, that temp seems too high..


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a last question, Can the quality of the PSU affect this heating problem? even just a little? I have a Generic 500W PSU, i read on a computer store that a generic 500W PSU's actual rating is approx ~280w-320w, I used power supply calculator and found out that I'm using just around 320W on full load(all 100%) so i though that might be enough. So, Will I have to buy a branded PSU?, or is it enough(no OC'ing) thanks, you guys really helped me as there's no one here who could help me, LOL i just turned 16 so im still young


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

no, the PSU isnt the reason for your CPU overheating. just re-attach the heatsink properly.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> an aftermarket cooler is highly recommended.
> use a Xigmatek HDT-S1283
> they are the best bang for the buck..
> 
> o and btw, that temp seems too high..



OCZ Vendetta 2's are just as good if not slightly better with a minor differences by at most 2-3'c which is pretty much nothing & can be had for less then the Xigmatech

taken from benchmarkreviews














> Conclusion: Best of the Best
> 
> In our Best CPU Cooler Performance - Q1 2008 article, one product stood out among the crowd and outperformed every other test product: the OCZ Vendetta 2 Heat-pipe Direct Touch 120mm CPU cooler. Three months later, the OCZVEND2 is back on top again. It has it's limits, but for the vast majority of overclockers and enthusiasts it will offer more than enough performance under both low- and high-volume fan configurations.
> 
> The OCZ Vendetta 2 was very easy to install since it uses the standard pin-style compression clips. I have noticed that both the original Vendetta and the new Vendetta 2 both have a clip system that requires more force to secure than an OEM Intel cooler. This gives the Vendetta 2 a much stronger mount to the CPU in return



but obviously people tend to go with Xigmatek as its one of the bigger names in PC cooling compared to OCZ which started not long ago.


Vendetta 2 = $22.40USD & $12.40 Aftermail rebate & $10 Manufacturers mail in rebate (NCIX.com)

Xigmatek HDT-S1283 = $39-35USD, No rebate (newegg)


you are potentially getting the Vendetta 2 for next to nothing - they are literally throwing the cooler away. limited offer on the manufacturers rebate though so if your from the USA & want a new cooler - better buy quick

where else can you get a kick ass cooler for $2???


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW, I'm planning on buying that vendetta 2

EDIT: Guys i have a question, I did all you said so on my bios it shows my temp is 30C idle but in real temp, speed fan, it shows 50C idle? maybe thats the problem? what should i do. which one is more accurate? BIOS or softwares?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 3, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> I have a last question, Can the quality of the PSU affect this heating problem? even just a little? I have a Generic 500W PSU, i read on a computer store that a generic 500W PSU's actual rating is approx ~280w-320w, I used power supply calculator and found out that I'm using just around 320W on full load(all 100%) so i though that might be enough. So, Will I have to buy a branded PSU?, or is it enough(no OC'ing) thanks, you guys really helped me as there's no one here who could help me, LOL i just turned 16 so im still young



i'm also 16..
and a generic 500W PSU is approx 250W or half of that..
and my 400W generic PSU cant even handle a Pent D + 7600GS

but my Enermax 400W handles even 9600GT + 2HDDs

but generic PSU can't even supply the voltages right, so
it's maybe runs cooler..


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay Thanks


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 3, 2010)

that's some cool rig you have there.
and by the way, change your PSU soon..
if you don't want your 5850 to get fried..
5850 is quite powerhungry...

as with the cooler, i recommend 
OCZ Vendetta 2
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
or the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+

those are exceptional cooler at a bargain price..


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh forgot to change it. Its not Generic anymore. haha


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 3, 2010)

oh nice PSU you have there..
how much you bought for them??


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 3, 2010)

About 60$, Its super cheap compared to other power supplies, still a good quality PSU.
By the way I decided that ill just buy the Corsair h50 and buy another fan for it(push pull method)

I brought my Rig to a computer store, The guys there said that the reason for the hot temps were the dusts blocking the fans, So they cleaned it, and temps dropped to 35C.

Can I do overclock now with my new temps and the Corsair h50?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 3, 2010)

you DO can overclock it with the H50
but i think the Noctua NH-D14 is worth buying..
it's bit better than the H50..

the Q8200 can overclocks to 4GHz qith proper cooling and good motherboard.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 3, 2010)

Good thing I have an ASUS P5Q.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> About 60$, Its super cheap compared to other power supplies, still a good quality PSU.
> By the way I decided that ill just buy the Corsair h50 and buy another fan for it(push pull method)
> 
> I brought my Rig to a computer store, The guys there said that the reason for the hot temps were the dusts blocking the fans, So they cleaned it, and temps dropped to 35C.
> ...



sorry but $60 isnt 'good quality' unless its made by a decent brand - if  you just bought another generic 500watt PSU - good luck to you. just dont be crying when it dies, spikes & kills your pc or one of your components.

had that happen to one of my 4870's

if your looking for a 'good' PSU for similar money then a Corsair 650TX would totally suit your needs for only $15 more


Never skimp out on a PSU - buy the best PSU possible to avoid dead components/machines.

testing has always proved that generic PSU's always claim to put out more power then what the actual units capable of - so dont be a fool


----------

